# Magnetic stirrer home made



## kjavanb123 (Apr 9, 2013)

All,

This is quite simple yet effective magnetic stirrer unit build mostly by computer parts. Hope it is useful for all.

http://www.shroomery.org/68/Do-it-yourself-magnetic-stirrers

Regards,
Kevin


----------

